# HDVR2 & Zipper help



## mopar400 (Jul 13, 2006)

A recent hard drive problem with my HDVR2, and the old go around with D%$#.
Put me in the mood to try upgrading the unit myself.
After getting Instantcake and a new 300G hard drive the unit was up and running great!
Thanks to all for the info on the forum and the help.

Now I thought Id get smart and get the Tivo on my network!
Did my research and followed the instruction for The Zipper

Downloaded all the required programs.
Already had Instantcake (instantcake-hdvr2-6.2-01-2-151) for the image file.
Downloaded and burned the LBA48 Boot CD and copied the kernel from (/s2_kernels/3.1.5/VMLINUX_.GZ) and burned them all to disk onto my tools cd. Did the install answering no to update the image as I have already run Instantcake on the drive and did the clear and delete everything. Updated all the dvr info and had it running with 276 recordable hours. All seemed to run smooth and I disconnected the drive from the PC. Installed it in the Tivo, booted. It stopped at the D%$# screen and sat there for half an hour, I decided to reboot. This time it ran halfway trough and then rebooted by it self as the instruction said it would. I said to myself alright as thats what I expected. After rebooting again it came up running and I went to my PC and tried the telnet. No connection. And also no light on the usb network connector.
What did I do wrong??
Was it the 3.15 kernel, should Ive used the 4.01A or 7.2.2
Or is it the NetGear USB adapter I used the WG111T instead of the WG111?
Or the order I did the upgrade??

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Mopar, 
I think you are trying to use a wireless G adapter which won't work. Save yourself a headache and get a Linksys FA120 wired USB adapter to get to the Bash prompt and then you can install B speed wireless adapters.

You can get a refurbished FA120 for $12 at http://justdeals.stores.yahoo.net/fa120r.html

If you need wireless G speed then you will have to go the bridge route. Check the Zipper wiki and just keep plugging, you will get it.

BigBearf


----------



## mopar400 (Jul 13, 2006)

Tried the wired USB. Get green light on adapter but still no connection.
Any suggestions

Thanks 

Bob


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Can you ping it?


----------



## mopar400 (Jul 13, 2006)

good idea.

no ping will retry zipper


----------



## mopar400 (Jul 13, 2006)

did zipper again.
answered no to image.
answered no to save recordings
answered no to wireless.
ip 192.168.1.110
router 192.168.1.1
finished
installed in tivo
connected to router
started tivo - partical boot - tivo rebooted.
tivo running all recodings still there
no ping
no network

any ideas????

Bob


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

What USB to ethernet adapter are you using?


----------



## mopar400 (Jul 13, 2006)

linksys USB200M

Bob


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

mopar400 said:


> did zipper again.
> answered no to image.
> answered no to save recordings
> answered no to wireless.
> ...


[editted out question because it doesn't happen until the second half of the zipper.]

Also, with the 200M, I believe that version number matters.


----------



## mopar400 (Jul 13, 2006)

Linksys USB200M ver. 2


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there's a script done by rdpre1 I believe that will install usb200M V2 drivers while the drive is in your PC.
The 200 M V2 will NOT work until the enhance script is run which installs the USB 2.0 drivers otherwise.


----------



## mopar400 (Jul 13, 2006)

You the man
Thanks will search and install

Thanks bob


----------



## dbbyleo (Jan 7, 2005)

I had an experience with the zipper where the IP address I specified during the setup - when you ran zipper.sh while attached to your PC - wasn't the IP address assigned to the Tivo box. So pinging or trying to telnet using that IP address doesn't work.

What I found was the router simply assigned the Tivo an IP address (DHCP). I only discovered this when I looked at the router logs.

It wasn't after I ran tweak.sh did it finally get the IP address I previously specified.

I've installed zipper twice. This only happened the first time. (wierd)


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

By default, Tivo launches a DHCP client (dhclient). I'm guessing that tweak.sh renames dhclient if you specify a static IP address. But I'll defer to Gunny and rbautch. In any case, if dhclient isn't renamed AND you assign a static IP, you can have intermittent problems with IP address assignment.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

cheer said:


> By default, Tivo launches a DHCP client (dhclient). I'm guessing that tweak.sh renames dhclient if you specify a static IP address. But I'll defer to Gunny and rbautch. In any case, if dhclient isn't renamed AND you assign a static IP, you can have intermittent problems with IP address assignment.


Dhclient is not renamed becuase setting static IP in MFS overrides it. I've never had a problem with addresses, then again I'm only one data point. When you set a static IP though the user interface on a 7.x machine, does it disable dhclient?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> ...When you set a static IP though the user interface on a 7.x machine, does it disable dhclient?


Yes.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

JamieP said:


> Yes.


Interesting. Should be an easy enough fix.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Dhclient is not renamed becuase setting static IP in MFS overrides it.


Ah, makes sense. I've always renamed dhclient out of habit. Never mind, then.


----------

